# Playmate des Jahres - 2022 - Halbfinale - 2/2



## feetie (1 Jan. 2023)

Juli Paulina Pastuszcak
*



*

Mai Milena Mylyaeva


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Juli ist meine Favoritin


----------

